# GenieGo will not stream recorded DVR content to Samsung Galaxy Note 3



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

I am getting the following error when attempting to stream content from my 4 DVRs from a new Samsung Galaxy Note 3:



> *Playback Error*​Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try again later. (POSIX/65534)​


​I have no problem logging in and connecting to my GenieGo, and I can see the list of all recorded content on all DVRs in my household. I can view program information, and I can download and watch locally stored programs from my phone. I just cannot stream by clicking on "Watch Now.":

GenieGo streaming works fine from my Windows clients, but this is the first Android client I have tried. Any ideas? (I see that in general, Android support for the GenieGo app is pretty poor, and the reviews and star ratings show that.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No sure if it matters, but according to the list here

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3495/kw/GenieGo%20android

the Note 3 is not yet supported


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Since the app apparently works with the other features, it seems hard to imagine what about the Note 3 would knock out streaming.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Since the app apparently works with the other features, it seems hard to imagine what about the Note 3 would knock out streaming.


I am not an Android expert by any means &#8230; but a different processor can def throw this off &#8230;


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> I am not an Android expert by any means &#8230; but a different processor can def throw this off &#8230;


Possibly.

Stuff like authentication probably wouldn't benefit from going below the abstraction layers to bang the hardware directly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Stuff like authentication probably wouldn't benefit from going below the abstraction layers to bang the hardware directly.


But the TS said "I have no problem logging in and connecting to my GenieGo, and I can see the list of all recorded content on all DVRs in my household. I can view program information, and I can download and watch locally stored programs from my phone. I just cannot stream by clicking on "Watch Now.":"

So the TS is already logged in&#8230;


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

My Nexus 7 is on the list and it has the same problem. Looking forward to a software update to fix this.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Note 3 problem has been reported here on the forum before;

Ultimately it turned out to be just a simple case of not being fully supported yet, and will require a software update for the app.

Wish there was a better answer than this, but does not seem to be unfortunately.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> I am not an Android expert by any means &#8230; but a different processor can def throw this off &#8230;


True I guess, but I admit to still struggling to understand exactly why;

Don't know much about writing code, but I always understood the general concept to be an abstraction layered type model.

Where the "app" or "applications" software at the top "talks" or interacts with the OS through APIs. The OS in turn interacts with the BIOS software (or whatever constitutes this on a "portable device") below it, which then communicates with the hardware.

So, theoretically at least, the app as the highest abstraction layer should get no where near the hardware at the bottom, and therefore need not concern itself with it at all except for things like maybe authorization and authentication AIUI.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

OK, thanks everyone for the help. I will just monitor the app compatibility page and software updates to see if the Note 3 is fully supported (as I can use most of the GenieGo features already).


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

FYI, just to update everyone watching this thread. DirecTV still doesn't list the Note 3 as an officially compatible device, however, they must have updated their Android app or the GenieGo's firmware recently because when I tried to use GenieGo from my Note 3, it asked to add my device (like it did during initial startup). Once I did that, everything worked perfectly!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

BMWBig6 said:


> FYI, just to update everyone watching this thread. DirecTV still doesn't list the Note 3 as an officially compatible device, however, they must have updated their Android app or the GenieGo's firmware recently because when I tried to use GenieGo from my Note 3, it asked to add my device (like it did during initial startup). Once I did that, everything worked perfectly!


I just tried updating this morning and still end up with a blank screen. Is there something different that you did to get it to load?


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> I just tried updating this morning and still end up with a blank screen. Is there something different that you did to get it to load?


Nope, I didn't do anything special. My wife has a Note 3 too and it works fine with the version released on Nov 5 too. Maybe try uninstalling, restarting your phone, and installing again clean?


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

BMWBig6 said:


> Nope, I didn't do anything special. My wife has a Note 3 too and it works fine with the version released on Nov 5 too. Maybe try uninstalling, restarting your phone, and installing again clean?


My bad, I have the Galaxy Tab not the Note.

Here is the response I received from D**

Dear Mr. Tellevik,

Let me begin by thanking you for keeping our services for more than a decade now. We truly appreciate your business. This is Andrea from DIRECTV email department. I will be more than happy to assist you with your concern today.

I do apologize if you are having difficulty using the GenieGO app. This is not the kind of experience we want you to have. I have checked my resources about your concern and found that the GenieGO app is not yet compatible with Samsung Galaxy Tab 3. I forwarded your request to DIRECTV Management for review. Be assured your feedback is important to us and we often make changes based on our viewer's comments.

Our entertainment service is designed to give customers more choices including programming and services that you cannot get from others. For the latest announcements about DIRECTV services, please visit our website at http://news.directv.com

It has been a pleasure responding to you, Mr. ***. Thank you for your loyalty. We look forward to serving you for more years to come.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> My bad, I have the Galaxy Tab not the Note.
> 
> Here is the response I received from D**
> 
> ...


Yeah I got the same response when I complained that the GenieGo app won't work on my Dell Venue. I hope they add all of our Android tablets soon. Let's keep the pressure on!


----------

